# Carpro DLUX application



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

Tomorrow iv got the day to myself without the misses so planning on getting my new wheels sealed.

The plan is to wipe them down with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid, I will the. Wipe them down with IPA to remove any oils/residue. 

I am then planning on using CarPro DLUX for a change. Will I get an advantage of layering it up? Thinking 2/3 coats for maximum durability and protection.

Thanks 

Rob


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Are the tyres fitted now?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

nichol4s said:


> Are the tyres fitted now?


No buddy, tyres come today so gonna get wheels sealed first then should make it easier to clean when tyres get put on, not much tyre wall on them though haha 35 profile


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Why not a 9h its harder car pro quartz ?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

rhyst said:


> Why not a 9h its harder car pro quartz ?


Just heard a few good reviews regarding DLUX, i do have some gtechniq c1 i could probably use but want that for car so not sure how much ill need with size of it


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I thought dlux was just for plastics ?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

No for wheels too, although you've got me thinking now. Don't know whether to go for C1 on them.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

DLUX read good things about it lately.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Get the tyres fitted first or you will have to clean them all up again after any how


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Davemm said:


> Get the tyres fitted first or you will have to clean them all up again after any how


All I'm thinking will the sealant help with cleaning the lubricant stuff off they use?

Just an idea, ill get tyres fitted first otherwise.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I would be careful with the 35 profile. Have them on my moms 335i and had to have a new alloy as it was cracked. 

We thought we had a puncture. In the end it cost £523 (alloy) and £250 (tyre) 

There's no way the tyre can take the hit when hitting something from the road, hence the alloy becoming cracked


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

1 coat will be fine but two if you think you ain't got it all, use the garage in the dark with a single source of light over the wheel worked great for me , whith the suede cloth folded in 4, or if using with sponge put the sponge in bag to save wasting product, and don't over apply it goes a very long way:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

DLUX in nice on wheels. Looks a bit more glossy than other coatings. Also a bit thicker for each layer.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> All I'm thinking will the sealant help with cleaning the lubricant stuff off they use?
> 
> Just an idea, ill get tyres fitted first otherwise.


Tyre soap will wash of a wheel easy its the tyres that it takes a bit more getting off and sometimes a good spray of apc is needed. Personally I'd have them fitted, also if It is damaged while fitting you haven't wasted the dlux on it if it has to be fixed


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Davemm said:


> Tyre soap will wash of a wheel easy its the tyres that it takes a bit more getting off and sometimes a good spray of apc is needed. Personally I'd have them fitted, also if I've is damaged while fitting you haven't wasted the dlux on it if it has to be fixed


^^^ 
This rob :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Brilliant cheers for all advice. 

As for wheels, yes I'm going to have to be careful with it


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill use the DLUX, is it scratch resistant in any way?


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Ill use the DLUX, is it scratch resistant in any way?


Not scratch resistant- no coating is (IMO). But it will help to reduce swirls as (unlike most waxes) it can release 90%+ of the dirt on the wheel from a simple pressure wash (i.e. before contact). :thumb:

As ever, a careful wash routine is needed to ensure no swirls, but we have a number of pro detailers who use DLUX on gloss black wheels for this very reason.

Andy


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

What's the best place to buy it from :thumb: I always thought it was just for trim but do you recon this is better than waxing your wheels ?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes i would say this is going to be better than using a wax same with the paintwork on a car.

Ill give DLUX a go


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

slimjim said:


> What's the best place to buy it from :thumb: I always thought it was just for trim but do you recon this is better than waxing your wheels ?


way better! :thumb:


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> way better! :thumb:


I put an order into Andy yesterday so I will give it a go :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

slimjim said:


> I put an order into Andy yesterday so I will give it a go :thumb:


I bought mine from him, was a great help


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

slimjim said:


> I put an order into Andy yesterday so I will give it a go :thumb:


i think you'll be shocked by the gloss you get actually! You're in for a treat!


----------

